# Road, Rides........Events



## dellzeqq (27 Feb 2009)

Most of us advertising rides are doing so in 'Events....', which is fine, but if I were a new arrival looking for a ride, I'd go to 'Road, Rides.....' and wonder at the absence of rides. 

Might the word 'Rides' be moved to 'Events.....'?


----------



## Shaun (27 Feb 2009)

Yes it can.

Oh look, it has ...


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Feb 2009)

crikey!


----------

